# What is a "normal"marriage? NEED HELP PLEASE



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

So i need to find out what is a normal marriage relationship between hubby and wife?


----------



## 40jane (Dec 8, 2010)

Accepting one another differences, talking through disagreements with solutions that both are happy with, affection, finding out and meeting the others needs, listening without giving advice, giving support when needed, respecting one another, giving space or closeness, being a "team", making major decisions together, valuing each other

Easy to tell you what a normal marriage is...it is the opposite of mine


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think there is no such thing, because each couple is different. Whatever makes both of you happy and works for both of you is "normal" for you. If one of you is generally happy and satisfied and the other isn't, or if both o you are unhappy, then obviously something is wrong.

BUT--if both of you are happy yet you are pretty disconnected, the marriage is in trouble. If the connection is strong--whatever it is based on--but you are still pretty independent of one another for a lot of your needs, that's fine too, b/c we have lots of different needs and no one can meet all our needs. If your connection does not include enjoying sex, however, trouble usually lies ahead.

Now, why do you ask? Are you unhappy? Are you unhappy b/c you want your marriage to "look" a certain way? Who cares if it is "normal" if you are otherwise happy? If, however, having a marriage that just appears normal is really important to you but not to your spouse, then maybe you are not well matched.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Normal is whatever works for both people involved.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There is no "normal". There is only what works for you and your wife. I can't see how most people tolerate their spouse. They probably think the same about me and my wife. Everyone has to figure out what works for them.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

40jane said:


> Accepting one another differences, talking through disagreements with solutions that both are happy with, affection, finding out and meeting the others needs, listening without giving advice, giving support when needed, respecting one another, giving space or closeness, being a "team", making major decisions together, valuing each other
> 
> Easy to tell you what a normal marriage is...it is the opposite of mine


Nice one. I think my marriage is normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

